# Das künfige ENDE der CTF Veranstaltungen im Saarland ??



## Markus (MW) (9. März 2008)

*Abkassieren bis der Artz kommt ??*


*Wird es in absehbarer Zeit fÃ¼r Vereine und Veranstalter unbezahlbar eine CTF anzubieten?*

*Das geht uns alle an.*
++++++
Auszug aus dem Protokoll der SRB - Fachwartsitzung vom 22. Februar 2008. 

*TOP 4 GenehmigungsgebÃ¼hren im LV Saarland fÃ¼r RTF/CTF*
FÃ¼r RTF werden immer noch 90 â¬  je Veranstaltung gezahlt, 
die *CTF* Veranstaltugen waren *bisher gebÃ¼hrenfrei. 

**Erstmalig in 2007 muÃte der RSC Haustadter Tal 120,00 â¬ GenehmigungsgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r seine CTF am 9.9.2007 an SaarForst zahlen.

* Bei Jahrsdruchschnitt von 60 Teilnehmern je CTF (ohne CTF â Marathons) , kÃ¶nnen CTF Veranstaltungen nicht mehr kostendeckend durchgefÃ¼hrt werden.

 *Der SaarForst hat bereits angekÃ¼ndigt,  ab 2008, je CTF Veranstaltungen bis zu 130,00 â¬ GebÃ¼hr einzufordern.

* *Das bedeutet das Aus fÃ¼r das CTF und hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich auch das  der **RTF im Saarland.* 
*Die Folge:  **In absehbarer Zeit wird es im Saarland keinen organisierten Radsport mehr geben, auch das Ende des SRB ist damit vorgezeichnet.*

Es ist ein Unding, dass Veranstaltungen gemeinnÃ¼tziger Vereine , die von ehrenamtlichen Helfern durchgefÃ¼hrt werden, aus diese Art und Weise von den BehÃ¶rden abkassiert werden.

Das komplette Protokoll gibts hier.
++++++++


Ganz klar, fÃ¼r mich mÃ¶chte der Forst mit den GebÃ¼hren die Veranstalugen aus dem Wald fern halten. Bin mal gespannt ab wann die ersten  Jogger, Wanderer und Hundebesitzer eine GebÃ¼r entrichten mÃ¼ssen um Ihre Runde durch den Wald machen. Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. März 2008)

Bis jetzt haben 17 Vereine ihre CTF vorangemeldet, hier kannst du mal schauen.  
Das mit den Gebühren ist natürlich mal wieder eine Sauerei, Abzocke bis der Arzt kommt, das der RSC Haustadter Tal diesmal nicht dabei ist hat wahrscheinlich organisatorische Gründe. Währe sehr schade wenn der nicht mehr im Kalender auftauchen würde, dieser hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren zu einem meiner Favoriten entwickelt, hat aber nicht damit zu tun das ich direkt daneben Wohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (20. März 2008)

HI Markus! Das sind wirklich schlecht Nachrichten, die uns alle noch betreffen werden. Vorbei die schöne Zeit wo man noch für ein paar Euros durchs schöne Saarland fahren konnte, dabei noch Kuchen und Getränke bekam. Hast du Infos von der Hauptversammlung vom 8. März? Ich hatte letzte Woche ein Gespräch mit dem Förster der mich auch über nun kommende Saarforst-Gebühren ansprach. Wenn die wirklich so viel Asche verlangen, dann noch die Gebühren vom Straßenverkehrsamt und die CTF-Gebühren hinzukommen sind da schnell 200 Euro zusammen, da ist für 3 Euro pro Starter wirklich nix mehr drin! Zudem war bei unserer Grünen-Hölle-CTF durch den groß betriebenen Arbeitsaufwand zuvor schon mit 3 Euro rechnerisch nichts möglich gewesen. Falls es jetzt noch Vereine gibt die sich dennoch trauen eine CTF durchzuführen, wird dieser natürlich die Auslagen den Fahrern aufbrummen - aber wer will schon für 10 Euro ne CTF fahren? Da überlegt es sich der Fahrer zweimal welche CTF's er radeln will! Lieblose Waldautobahnen und schlecht ausgeschilderte Strecken werden wohl auf der Strecke bleiben. Und wenn an diesem Tag dann noch Regenwetter ist sind die Miese schon vorprogrammiert! Gemeinnütziger Verein hin oder her, Minusgeschäfte bei dem großen Arbeitsaufwand macht keiner gerne - wie gesagt, schlechte Zeiten für Mtb'ler. Auch ich muß mich mit meinen Vereinskameraden beraten ob's dann noch eine Grüne-Hölle-CTF geben wird.
SNISON


----------



## ilex (20. März 2008)

die Gebühr sollte politisch richtig angegangen keinen Bestand haben. Die CTF sind keine sportlichen Wettbewerbe, sondern dienen dem, neben der Forstwirtschaft für Waldflächen festgelegten Zweck, Freizeit und Erholung. Unterstrichen wird dies dadurch, daß die Veranstaltungen nicht nur für jeden offen sind, sondern durch das Angebot verschiedener Streckenführungen -längen auch die Teilnahme jedes interessierten Freizeitradlers möglich ist.
Hinzu kommt, daß die Organisatoren den Statuten der Gemeinnützigkeit unterliegen, es ist nicht Zweck der Veranstaltungen einen wirtschaftlichen Gewinn zu erzielen.
Entsprechend wird von den Forstverwaltungen anderer Bundesländer keine Gebühr erhoben.
Was unterscheidet uns von den Vereinswanderern, die ja ebenfalls allsonntäglich organisiert auf Strecke gehen?


----------



## Da Anhänger (20. März 2008)

was uns unterscheidet??ich würde sagen das große Vorurteil das wir Waldwege zerstören immer unfreundlich wären und somit nicht gern gesehne Waldbenutzer sind.Und gegen Wanderer hast du sowas bestimmt noch nicht gehört.die sind schließlich immer zu jedem freundlich.. 
Ich warte jetzt noch ein Jahr und dann kann ich mri bestimtm eien Eintrittskarte für den wald stechen auf der steht: Eintritt begrenzt 2STD. (ohne Fahrrad)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2008)

Wäre es nicht eine übergeordnete Aufgabe für die Landesverbände, die Rechtmäßigkeit der Erhebung solcher Gebühren mal durch einen Anwalt überprüfen zu lassen? Da wäre das Geld der Mitglieder bestimmt gut angelegt. Das hätte vielleicht den Vorteil, dass sich nicht jeder Verein damit auseinandersetzen müsste. Wie vorher schon bemerkt, handelt es sich weder bei RTF noch CTF um kommerzielle Veranstaltungen. Im Rahmen des Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatzes wäre es dann auch angebracht, von Wanderern oder normalen Sonntags - Spaziergängern eine Gebühr zu verlangen.  Und was machen die Anhänger anderer Sportveranstaltungen? Müssen die für den Weg auf die Sportplätze im Wald auch eine Gebühr zahlen?


----------



## Dämon__ (20. März 2008)

Warum den nicht gleich eine Sportsteuer


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. März 2008)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus einem Interview mit Jürgen Schmidt, dem Leiter des Kreisforstamts Emmendingen, über die "Wegebenutzungsanweisung" und Ermessensspielräume. Emmendingen liegt zwar nicht im Saarland, trotzdem sind die Aussagen interessant:

Seit knapp einem Jahr gibt es die "Waldmaut, wie die Wegebenutzungsanweisung des Landwirtschaftsministeriums genannt wird. In den Landkreisen wird die Möglichkeit, von Veranstaltern Gebühren für die Waldbenutzung zu erheben, seither unterschiedlich ausgelegt.

_Wer darf denn ein Entgelt erheben?_
Schmidt: Im Prinzip jeder Waldbesitzer, denn sie haben ja auch die Kosten, die durch die Anlage und Pflege der Waldwege entstehen: Das Land für den Staatswald, die Kommune für den Gemeindewald und selbst die Privatwaldbesitzer. Für die Inanspruchnahme der Wege können diese laut Gesetz seit Frühjahr 2007 ein solches Nutzungsentgelt erheben, wenn diese über den allgemeinen Erholungszweck des Waldes hinausgeht. *Entscheidendes Kriterium ist die Gewinnerzielungsabsicht des Veranstalters.*
_ Normale Volksläufe von Wandervereinen oder Rundfahrten von Freizeitradlern zählen demnach nicht dazu?_
Schmidt: Nein, auch die müssen zwar offiziell von der Forstbehörde genehmigt werden, wenn Vereine den Wald für ihre Veranstaltung nutzen; dafür kann ebenfalls eine Gebühr anfallen. Es gibt immerhin jährlich rund 70 bis 80 solche Veranstaltungen im Landkreis. Doch ein Nutzungsentgelt haben wir bislang noch nicht erhoben. Auch der Teninger Allmendlauf am Sonntag wurde von uns in dieser Hinsicht geprüft, doch wir haben entschieden, keine Gebühr zu erheben.
_ Und warum nicht?_
Schmidt: *Das ehrenamtliche Engagement steht hier eindeutig im Vordergrund.* Es handelt sich um eine Breitensportveranstaltung ohne erwerbswirtschaftliche Ausrichtung. Die eventuellen Erlöse kommen der Jugendarbeit zugute. Anders ist das  außerhalb des Kreises  beim Schluchseelauf mit 3500 Läufern oder beim Ultra-Bike-Marathon in Kirchzarten. Dort gibt es Aufregung um die Frage des Ermessensspielraums der Behörde und die Folgen für den Tourismus.
 Mit welchen Kosten müssen die Veranstalter denn überhaupt rechnen?
Schmidt: Es gibt vom Ministerium die Faustregel von fünf Cent pro Teilnehmer und Kilometer. Viele verlangen auch zehn Prozent des Startgelds bei kommerziellen Veranstaltungen. Da kommen bei einigen Tausend Teilnehmern schon ganz hübsche Summen zusammen. Doch bei uns gibt es bislang keinen solchen Fall und wir sollten die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
_ Es gilt also weiter die Sozialpflichtigkeit des Waldbesitzers?_
Schmidt: Die bleibt, Waldmaut hin oder her, sowieso bestehen. Die freie Betretung des Waldes ist laut Gesetz jederzeit auf vier Arten möglich: Zu Fuß, mit dem Rad, dem Pferd oder auf Krankenfahrstühlen. Tabu sind Autos oder Gespanne. Wichtig bleibt stets Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. März 2008)

Ich werde wohl die nächsten Tag selber beim Forst vorbeischauen und sehen wie das nun gehandhabt wird. 

Klar ist aber, bei Gebühren von 120,- Euro wird sich macher Verein überlegen einen Veranstaltung durchzufhren. 

Alternativen hierzu gibt es aber auch. 
So könnte mann die CTF ausfallen lassen und dafür privat geführte Touren anbieten. Mit verschieden Guides lassen sich alle Leistungsklassen abdecken. Fraglich ist, was dem Forst besser gefällt. Fünf oder sechs Gruppen mit je 20-30 Bikern, oder eine vom Verein organisierte Veranstaltung, bei der die meisen alleine oder in kleinen Gruppen fahren. 


Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------

